# Electronic rustproofing



## Tulum (Jun 27, 2013)

A little off the subject! but I want to do a kayaking trip to Fraser or Moreton and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with electronic rustproofing? I don't know whether to go traditional or electronic. I don't really want to pay for both. Any advice from those in the know would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I bought it.. And it seemed to work.. However, I have subsequently used my vaguely scientific background to look it up and found no good supporting evidence and many installers of commercial solutions who claim that unless you close the circuit, the concept is invalid ( and the tyres would interrupt the circuit). I have decided to take the best care of my car I can and accept that if I drive Offroad I should plan to either turn over quickly or hold on to it.. Past the point where devaluation is a concern. No help sorry, but I suspect it is a tricky one to figure out unless you are a practical chemist or similar


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I would imagine that it is on a par with electronic antifouling for boats.

If you are taking your vehicle into a corrosive environment, spend a bit of time afterwards cleaning it well.
A high pressure washer probably costs less than electronic rustproofing, has a fair chance of doing a better job, 
and has multiple uses.

Just my opinion.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay bud, an insider told me the actual kit costs the installers very little (in the order of $80 and they charge it out at $1000.

i'm a big fan of fisholene, ive driven on beaches extensively and if youre going to keep it til its death, i dont think rust is a huge issue. 
it is a big issue if you are intending to resell.
the old 4 wd you could completely gut and hose out were better imho. the suzuki especially , you could take out the seats and hose out the entire interior. wouldnt try that on a new prado


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Is rust that much of a problem with modern vehicles under average conditions? I know how corrosive saltwater is but just asking the question in case the beach work is only going to happen a few times a year.

My current ute is 4 years old, never been rust proofed, goes on the beach every couple of months as well as having a wet kayak put ontop of it most weekends. Only had a repair done at 9 months where the roof racks wore through the paint...took them off and never had anothe problem.

Last ute was the same, 12 years old, on the beach every weekend in the last couple of years, never treated, still had no rust (in the body panels) when donated to our mechanic with a buggered transmission.

Not a scientific analysis by any means, just trying to be the voice of reason...sales people love your money!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

salticrak said:


> A mate of mine is a wormer on Fraser island he goes thru vehicles like room temperature seafood.


So, perfect person to ask, do they use rustproofing and what sort?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks murray, always good to get good intell, and i admit, a lot of mine is bad intell and happy to have it set straight.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Muzfox said:


> I used to manage a 4wd shop and sold/installed the ERPS systems. First up, Grinner, BS on that cost, I know exactly what the systems cost. On systems alone, we would make maybe $50 per system. Then there is the installation cost, depending on how many pads (6 minimum recommended) at least 3 hours install time, that adds $$ based on $125/hour.
> 
> My opinion (and I'll note I'm not in the industry anymore and have no vested interest whatsoever) is that they work and work well..with a big "BUT!". There are only two brands I would recommend. ERPS and Couplertec, anything else is rubbish and doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Ahhh. I didn't click as to what this was - sounded more like an "Energy Polariser" type of product


----------



## Tulum (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. 
Realistically, I would only be getting on the beach 2 or 3 times a year. I know people have said a good wash will suffice, but I don't trust that I will get it all. Also, my car already has some stone chips on the cab (and plenty on the tray)that have started to rust. If ERPS can halt the spread and protect against further rust, I am keen. 
Murray, what sought of money am I looking at with one of the brands you mentioned?


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

So the system works by creating a circuit through the metalwork of the vehicle? That's it?
How does the erps circuit differ from using the chassis and all other bonded metalwork as a return for all other electrical circuits in the vehicle?
Does it depend on the amount of current in the circuit?
And do the systems generate there own power, or are they reliant on the battery system in the vehicle. If there is not enough power in the battery will the rust proofing system fail to work.
The final thing I'm struggling to comprehend is if creating an electrical circuit somehow prevents the oxidisation process, then why do the powerlines corrode?


----------

